# Best commodity future trading platform?



## enginfinantic (8 July 2009)

Hi everyone:
I am a newbie to this forum. I am thinking to trade  commodity future for a while but I have difficulty finding a good commodity future trading broker/platform. Can someone please suggest a list of brokers I should use? 
Thanks a lot. 

J.T.


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

*Re: Which is the best Commodity future trading plateform?*

Interactive Brokers is used by most of the experienced traders here.


----------



## enginfinantic (8 July 2009)

Thank you Timmy. I am just wondering what you think about Mbtrading as a future platform as their Required Minimums are much lower than IB?


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

Sorry e., I don't know much about them at all.  I have heard of them before, but no experience with them.


----------



## enginfinantic (8 July 2009)

Thanks Timmy.


----------



## skyQuake (8 July 2009)

http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/public/review/www.mbtrading.com


----------



## Dowdy (9 August 2009)

i use http://www.cityindex.com.au/, which i find good.

It lets you trade nearly all the commodities - metals, energy, grains etc


----------



## Pager (9 August 2009)

Depends on how you trade, if you are a frequent trader then IB are great but as most commodities trade in the US you better get used to being a night owl if your in Australia or NZ although quite a few have long trading hours but beware when out of the main day/pit session as volume drys up and spreads can blow out in some markets.

MF Global are good if you want to position trade and although you pay more in brokerage you can sleep at night without worrying if an online platform has executed your orders.

Also contract size in some of the big liquid markets is big, Crude Oil for example is US$1000 per big point or US$1 move, there are mini contracts but volumes are much lower although Crude isn't too bad.


----------

